# Auralex Roominator Kit



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I put the Auralex foam up today in my music room which took me about 5 hours but fairly easy process to stick onto drywall. 

A cool feature that Auralex offers is that you can provide a drawing of your room with pics and they will provide you with an autocad type drawing that indicates where to install the foam. The service is free and no requirement to purchase the product.

A noticeable difference in the sound quality.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Their website is great as well. very instructional.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Curious - what sort of differences did you notice afterwards?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

CAREFUL!

Read this book before buying anything. At least peruse the contents so you understand how complex is the field of acoustics and psychoacoustics.

http://www.roletech.net/books/HandbookAcoustics.pdf

Nothing wrong with the excellent Aurelex products, but easy blanket solutions are not necessarily the way to go. Figure out what you REALLY need, design your solution from the many options, save money with a better result.

A bundle of fibreglass insulation in the corner and a couple of curtains on walls will *change the sound* dramatically, but not necessarily *solve the problems*.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Alex, that looks really good. It doesn't look obtrusive at all but blend very nicely with the room.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Didn't know where to put this so I searched sound proofing and this 2 year old thread popped up. I thought it was a pretty good deal for anyone soundproofing a music studio.









50 Pack BLACK Acoustic Panels Studio Foam Wedges 1" X 12" X 12"Sound-proofing,Sound Absorption (50pcs, Black) : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


50 Pack BLACK Acoustic Panels Studio Foam Wedges 1" X 12" X 12"Sound-proofing,Sound Absorption (50pcs, Black) : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Didn't know where to put this so I searched sound proofing and this 2 year old thread popped up. I thought it was a pretty good deal for anyone soundproofing a music studio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't comment on the quality but at first glance, 50 panels and free shipping seems ridiculously low. Maybe the panels were made in Chernobyl.......

Still have my set up. It's outlasted some of my gear. I noticed a difference when I first installed the foam.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Alex said:


> *I can't comment on the quality but at first glance, 50 panels and free shipping seems ridiculously low.* Maybe the panels were made in Chernobyl.......
> 
> Still have my set up. It's outlasted some of my gear. I noticed a difference when I first installed the foam.
> 
> View attachment 325544


That's what I thought. I wonder if the 1" thickness may be one reason the price is low. If I was doing some soundproofing, I would definitely look into these.


----------

